# Thoughts On Sleeveless Jerseys?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.

What do you think? Should roadies wear them? Or should they be only be worn by Tri-Geeks?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jlandry said:


> I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.
> 
> What do you think? Should roadies wear them? Or should they be only be worn by Tri-Geeks?


Wear what you want. Function over fashion.

There was a guy on a ride I did a while ago who wore a sleeveless jersey and arm warmers on. Talk about looking like a d0uche.


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

Suns out guns out is how I roll! I have one sleeveless jersey and if it's hot, hot I wear it. If people think dumb then they think it's dumb.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

when I was a tri nerd, I had sleeveless jerseys...

don't wear them now, they look like crap.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

igor99 said:


> Suns out guns out


i like that. lol


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

tlg said:


> There was a guy on a ride I did a while ago who wore a sleeveless jersey and arm warmers on. Talk about looking like a d0uche.


I see women do this on a regular basis here in Seattle.

If you have the guns to show, then they'll show through a race cut jersey, no need for sleeveless. Wear your tan lines with pride


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I wear one on occasion, but only with low sun angles or at night. Feels cooler. With the tan lines from my jersey I think I look absolutely ridiculous. Can't imagine what regular folk must be thinking. As another poster said function first...


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

When it's above 85 I wear mine. Like anyone gives a crap what a bike rider looks like. People in cars think we all look like dorks. Rude dorks impeding their progress. Moving into forest jungle humidity taught me that sleeveless jerseys are not quite as hot as sleeved jerseys. The only thing that worries me is taking a tumble sleeveless. Lycra shoulders will give you a little protection. It slide a little better on asphalt than flesh does.


----------



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

Not allowed. Violates the *RULES!*

See #7.

Velominati › The Rules

DPN


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I prefer sleeveless. I don't understand the purpose of tiny cycling sleeves.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Not okay unless you are a woman or you are a triathlete or your first name is Mario.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

superjesus said:


> I don't understand the purpose of tiny cycling sleeves.


Their main function is to prevent you from looking like a d0uche.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jlandry said:


> I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.


In general, or wearing sleeveless jersey?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

"It's not ok to wear sleeveless" - A bunch of males wearing spandex

Got it!!!


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are this man:



















..you can pull it off.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

looigi said:


> Their main function is to prevent you from looking like a d0uche.


LOL! Yeah. Cuz adults wearing bright colored lycra shorts revealing every lump, curve and valley is so uber cool. Couldn't resist...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

uncrx2003 said:


> "It's not ok to wear sleeveless" - A bunch of males wearing spandex
> 
> Got it!!!


Don't forget shaving their legs!


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I swear bikers have gotta be the most uptight, must...follow...rules bunch of any sport or hobby I've ever been involved in.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

rules are for sheep who need to be led.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

USAC rulebook requires sleeves, iirc.

I have a sleeveless jersey. It feels great in the sun, especially when my shoulder hair pokes out and catches the wind!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

When I do 'cross, usually I have a number to pin to the sleeve.

EDIT: I notice that foto played the USAC card before me.  But yes. I do own a sleeveless jersey and I sometimes wear it when it's hot and sticky out. Since I already have more jerseys than I really need, I only buy them because my team wants people to have current-year kit for race days. So, buying rules-compliant jerseys is a no-brainer.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> When I do 'cross, usually I have a number to pin to the sleeve.
> 
> EDIT: I notice that foto played the USAC card before me.  But yes. I do own a sleeveless jersey and I sometimes wear it when it's hot and sticky out. Since I already have more jerseys than I really need, I only buy them because my team wants people to have current-year kit for race days. So, buying rules-compliant jerseys is a no-brainer.


Another thing to note, USAC rule 1N5a also requires your clothes to be clean. Just an FYI


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

Robert1 said:


> I swear *cyclists* have gotta be the most uptight, must...follow...rules bunch of any sport or hobby I've ever been involved in.


fify


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've sometimes wondered how "clean" is defined. Like, are stains from the last race going to get me booted?

Good thing 'cross is at the end of the life cycle for my kit and I mostly race in a non-sanctioned series.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Friends don't let friends go sleeveless (unless they have a mullet to go with it)


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt anyone will catch the subtlety but that was funny!



Travisty said:


> fify


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I live in Fort Worth where the summers have been brutal, I have an equal amount of sleeveless and short sleeve jerseys, prefer sleeveless and have no problem wearing them when it's hot outside, which is almost every day now.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Kenny—mother—F---ing—Powers biches!



InfiniteLoop said:


> Friends don't let friends go sleeveless (unless they have a mullet to go with it)


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Robert1 said:


> I doubt anyone will catch the subtlety but that was funny!


yes...very subtle.


----------



## ThemBigAnts (May 2, 2012)

jlandry said:


> My wife says I look like a d0uche.


Do you have guns and is she a flabby armed spanking machine? That might explain the douchery comment.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

the good sheep carries it's rulebook at all times


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in Florida, Its alway hot.

I never wear sleeveless jersey's 


What's up with the sleeveless and arm warmers?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

dougclaysmith said:


> I'm in Florida, Its alway hot.
> 
> I never wear sleeveless jersey's
> 
> ...


tri-chic


----------



## Buckeye Nation (Jun 14, 2011)

looigi said:


> Their main function is to prevent you from looking like a d0uche.



Well Played


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

jlandry said:


> I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.
> 
> What do you think? Should roadies wear them? Or should they be only be worn by Tri-Geeks?


Just put a number on your arm so people think your the real thing.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Just don't go all out-*

, like this.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a sleeveless jersey that goes with my kit, but i try not to wear it unless it's more than 110 degrees out, or if I wear it under my bib straps.
If you want to go d0uche, you might as well go super d0uche.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm too concerned about what my shoulders would look like if I went down going sleeveless. I'd think the jersey would give at least _some_ protection. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have sleeveless jerseys, I wear them rarely on the road bike, more often on the mountain bike. Lately I have been sticking to short sleeves and wearing arm coolers. I don't think the arm coolers actually help that much for cooling. But for sun protection I prefer them over sunscreen.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*It's not for you*



tlg said:


> Wear what you want. Function over fashion.


Yeah, but what about the rest of us? Few things less appetizing than spending a couple of hours looking at someone's armpit hair sticking out from his sleeveless jersey. But that's just me.


----------



## drunkonthewind (Jun 22, 2012)

*Depends...*

I guess it depends on what kind of shape you're in and your body frame. I don't look like Brad Pitt- I'm a "skinny fat," and my body frame is better suited to being perched on a road bike, blasting up and down hills. I'll never be confused with someone sexy, so personally I'd avoid sleeveless jerseys like the plague. But then, if you're beefcake, let the ladies drool, right?


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

foto said:


> tri-chic


Are they trying to look cute? Cause they look foolish.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

igor99 said:


> Suns out guns out is how I roll! I have one sleeveless jersey and if it's hot, hot I wear it. If people think dumb then they think it's dumb.


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

i know riders who wear sleeveless jerseys from time to time. And MTB shoes on a road bike. And baggy shorts.

Oh, that's me. But unlike most roadies on internet forums, I don't match my pumps and purses either.

By the way, the ONLY place I've ever seen this stuff discussed is on my computer screen, never by live human beings.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the main the missing in this thread is a consensus on what the term "d0uche" means. I like this definition and is how I use the word: "An individual who has an over-inflated sense of self worth, compounded by a low level of intellegence, behaving ridiculously in front of colleagues with no sense of how moronic he appears. "

IMO, Cipollini definitely qualifies in many ways and on many levels. The sleeveless jersey doesn't make anybody into a d0uch, it just makes them look like one.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome thread is awesome!

I could see Cippo in a white "wifebeater" tank-top jersey.

...Also could you imagine Andy Schleck in a sleeveless? I'd need eye-bleach.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Camilo said:


> i know riders who wear sleeveless jerseys from time to time. And MTB shoes on a road bike. And baggy shorts.
> 
> Oh, that's me. But unlike most roadies on internet forums, I don't match my pumps and purses either.
> 
> By the way, the ONLY place I've ever seen this stuff discussed is on my computer screen, never by live human beings.


Your last statement is very true. I have never heard anyone complain and refuse to ride with someone wearing a sleeveless jersey. If people were actually sheepish enough to talk about someone behind their back because they are wearing a sleeveless jersey, you probably wouldn't want to ride with such douches anyway.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Yeah, but what about the rest of us? Few things less appetizing than spending a couple of hours looking at someone's armpit hair sticking out from his sleeveless jersey. But that's just me.


 Arm pit hair? Really? That's an issue? 
So if they shave their arm pit hair you're ok with it?

I was on a group ride last night. There were 2-3 guys with sleeveless jerseys on. Not once did I notice that they had arm pit hair. Did they shave? Or was I just obvlivious because I don't pay attention to mens arm pits? Weird.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I shave my pits.

Cipo isn't a douche, he's _italian_.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no thoughts on sleeveless jersey's whatsoever. I don't crowd up head with such nonsense.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Errr.....Wifey just bought me my first sleeveless jersey. I like it. *shrugs*


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

It's in the 90's with close to 100% humidity here in Ct. Time to break out the sleeveless jersey. Who cares what you wear? You look totally gay to non riders anyway.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sleeveless? Just say no.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Better wear it then.*



Mufasa said:


> Errr.....Wifey just bought me my first sleeveless jersey. I like it. *shrugs*


Your wife approves! Good for ya. Wear it once in a while, to keep her happy. She'll sqwak less next time you come home with a new bike! :biggrin5:


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I wrecked in one. I actually have scars from road rash on my shoulder.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mufasa said:


> Errr.....Wifey just bought me my first sleeveless jersey. I like it. *shrugs*


She's attracted to d0uches?


----------



## dexetr30 (May 6, 2010)

DPN said:


> Not allowed. Violates the *RULES!*
> 
> See #7.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

News Flash! This just in!

Lycra cycling clothes do not protect against road rash!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've ridden in temperatures up to 126F. No effing way I'd go sleeveless though. 

If you're going tri-geek because of the heat, you need to HTFU.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

velominati rules are fror idiots.

If you need to refer to a website because you're worried about how long your socks should be, maybe you should just kill yourself.


----------



## hanzo111 (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont see the problem, I go out in a tank now and i seem to only get hit on by grls on bikes, Its hot out; use the tools to keep cool.

Hanzo


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> velominati rules are fror idiots.
> 
> If you need to refer to a website because you're worried about how long your socks should be, maybe you should just kill yourself.


The Rules is the Maxim magazine of cycling. The conformist's guide to posing without suffering the indignity of peer pressure. Or, the complete guide to what's cool, for the rich and clueless.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> I've ridden in temperatures up to 126F. No effing way I'd go sleeveless though.
> 
> If you're going tri-geek because of the heat, you need to HTFU.


What if I wanna go all tri-geek, just because?


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

foto said:


> News Flash! This just in!
> 
> Lycra cycling clothes do not protect against road rash!


I'd get your I.Q. Checked, I'm sure you qualify for some assistance.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> Yeah, but what about the rest of us? Few things less appetizing than spending a couple of hours looking at someone's armpit hair sticking out from his sleeveless jersey. But that's just me.


I was going to add, only war them if you have shaven pits. I had laser hair removal, so when it real hot here, I will wear them occasionally.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Laser hair removal??? Seriously???


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like some people's irony detectors need re-calibrating. :nonod:

I am determined to defend The Rules to the death, or until the last Fred is garrotted with the sleeveless jersey of the last trigeek. :ciappa:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Well, yeah...*



foto said:


> News Flash! This just in!
> 
> Lycra cycling clothes do not protect against road rash!


It sure does cut down the damage! :yesnod: I've had some hellacious wipe outs that barely took off the first layer of skin on a hip--or shoulder. Lost a couple of nice jerseys, but the shoulder slid along the asphalt without losing all that much skin.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Your wife is correct. . .*



jlandry said:


> I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.
> 
> What do you think? Should roadies wear them? Or should they be only be worn by Tri-Geeks?


They are right there with 'tards wearing ties with short sleeve shirts. Ti-geeks only.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Then there's Robbie Mcewen


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

My guns are cap pistols. No sleeveless for me, thanks.


----------



## stockwiz (May 29, 2012)

the answer is, it depends on how insecure you are to rules, and how you look. Tan and buff? Just go topless. 

There are fat blobs that parade around on the beach in spandex who have no modesty. Again it all depends on you much you value societal or group mores.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

velodog said:


> Then there's Robbie Mcewen


D0uche









Not a d0uche









Super cool dude.









Yea.... I'll never understand.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I only wear sleeveless so I won't have a "farmers tan".


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Personally, I'd never wear sleeveless because I always think of the "bros" from the college movies. haha. It gets around 110 F in the summer here, but heat's never bothered me, just carry an extra water bottle.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

.......and whats wrong with a farmers tan? Hope you don't choke on that food that was more than likely raised by a farmer! I am both a farmer and avid cyclist. I have a farmers tan and wear sleeveless jersies.


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

BTW, it's not called a "farmer's tan" it's called a "cyclist's tan."


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

lol
If you're worried about what you wear and what you look like, you're obviously too damn fast.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Just cut off the sleeves of an old jersey. Don't worry what people tell you. Nothing makes someone shut their trap like going faster than them.


----------



## Saikidodo (Jul 7, 2008)

wear whatever you want man. dont worry too much what other people think.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I was going faster than people while wearing Primal Wear just now.


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

As long as you don't pair the sleeveless jersey with arm warmers. That just looks silly.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

jays35 said:


> .......and whats wrong with a farmers tan? Hope you don't choke on that food that was more than likely raised by a farmer! I am both a farmer and avid cyclist. I have a farmers tan and wear sleeveless jersies.


farmers have dirt on them.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Were a bunch of grown men in tights with shaved legs worrying about how sleeves look? :lol:

I roll my sleeves up to get rid of the tan from driving.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mufasa 
Errr.....Wifey just bought me my first sleeveless jersey. I like it. *shrugs* 

She's attracted to d0uches? 
__________________
I like this thread but this post really mad me laugh, now that's funny. BTW it's sleeves all the way for me I don't care what you wear...


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have one sleeveless jersey and I do notice that I get less waves from other cyclists when I wear it. I don't get it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

TomH said:


> Were a bunch of grown men in tights with shaved legs worrying about how sleeves look? :lol:


 Don't forget... and like the color pink!


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

jlandry said:


> I wear mine only on super-hot days. My wife says I look like a d0uche.
> What do you think?


I think you should listen to your wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## habu987 (May 14, 2012)

I've got zero issues with sleeveless jerseys. In fact, with how easily I overheat when I'm working out outside (running or cycling or whatever), that's all I wear on the bike in the summer. That little extra breeze makes all the difference to me. 

Plus, on a more vain note, I've got tattoos on both arms, and it looks weird to have a tan line through the middle of them...


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

tlg said:


> Don't forget... and like the color pink!


Seriously.. we're basically public clowns on bikes. If I had any sense of shame, Id be embarrassed to be out there in tights on a bike... but i dont :lol:

Bike kit is more comfy, and flaps less. I get it, its functional. Ill wear it. When its sunny I like the extra breeze too, ill go sleeveless if I can. I cant possibly look goofier.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

"My wife says I look like a d0uche." What do you think? ...I think your wife is funny! Thats exactly what my wife would say...


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I would ask this question, when you are at the beach or on the lake, your tan lines go away anyway from all the sun unless, I guess you are wearing a jersey then also??? Just wear the sleeveless if you want.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

maxfrm said:


> I would ask this question, when you are at the beach or on the lake, your tan lines go away anyway from all the sun unless, I guess you are wearing a jersey then also??? Just wear the sleeveless if you want.


For all the sun my hands get at every other time, they never seem to catch up with the tan on my forearms from being out riding. One of my co-workers was even puzzling about my white-glove hands until she twigged it was from cycling with gloves on. :idea:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> For all the sun my hands get at every other time, they never seem to catch up with the tan on my forearms from being out riding. One of my co-workers was even puzzling about my white-glove hands until she twigged it was from cycling with gloves on. :idea:


gloves = yuk. I hate gloves and only wear them in races or if the temps < 45F or 50


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Started wearing sleeveless last year and found them a lot cooler. The air movement (ie: the apparent wind) seems to flow up the inner biceps and cools the arm pits and the major artery the axillary artery that goes down the arm through the arm pit. Just my opinion, but in all this recent heat, I would rather be cool than look cool.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Axillary_limits.PNG


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't like seeing other rider's armpits - especially hairy ones. I blame (the otherwise wonderful) Nena.


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really get all the hate for sleeveless. What does it matter so much if you ride with sleeves or not?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

mo_amyot said:


> I don't really get all the hate for sleeveless. What does it matter so much if you ride with sleeves or not?


Nothing, nothing... [snicker] :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

dbl poast


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> I don't like seeing other rider's armpits - especially hairy ones. I blame (the otherwise wonderful) Nena.


I shave my pits. But I don't shave my shoulders.


----------



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

I wear one sometimes when it is very hot on the trainer but not outside.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Who's gonna tell Robbie McEwen it ain't cool?

2012 Tour de France stage 10


----------

